# Anyone using Honl flash gel filter



## J.R. (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone using the Honl flash gel filters? How do you rate the performance? 

I'm thinking of ordering these from BH. It will be of great help if you could guide me with what accessories to buy with it (the speed strap is a given) - I'm going to be using these on 600 RTs. 

Thanks in advance for your help.

Best regards ... J.R.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2014)

I use them, I have the Color Effects set and the Hollywood set. Worth pointing out that Rosco gels plus scissors and some Velcro strips are a very cost-effective alternative.

As for other accessories (besides the Speed Strap, and note that the LumiQuest Ultra Strap also works fine), you might consider the Honl Roll-up Gel Holder, works quite nicely.

The gels attach to the 'top and bottom' of the flash head, so you can also use a gobo/reflector, or attach one of the snoots (5" or 8") to the sides of the flash head.


----------



## Skirball (Mar 11, 2014)

I had something similar to the Honl system for a grid modifier, but I found the speed strap annoying as it’d slip off. But the real Honl may not do that (I don’t know if it has a rubber coating or something), plus the grid modifier puts a lot more torque on the strap than a gel does.

That said, I eventually grew tired of using those Roscoe sample gels so I bought some Velcro tape and full sheets of basic gel colors. For $5 I had enough Velcro tape for 4 flashes (with tape to spare) and I probably made 20 or so gels. It was so much better than dealing with those little sample gels with the hole punch. Plus I can put my grid modifier on it, and I made a couple of snoots out of a soft plastic sheeting and put Velcro on it to keep it secure.

If you use a lot of colors then that Honl pack would probably be cheaper, but I mostly just use CTO and a bit of window green. If I want funky colors I just use the little samples. You also have to be willing to put sticky Velcro tape on your flash. Personally I didn’t really care, but I know people who would curl into fetal position from just thought of it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2014)

Skirball said:


> I had something similar to the Honl system for a grid modifier, but I found the speed strap annoying as it’d slip off. But the real Honl may not do that (I don’t know if it has a rubber coating or something), plus the grid modifier puts a lot more torque on the strap than a gel does.



The Honl Speed Strap and the Lumiquest Ultra Strap both have Velcro all along the outside and a rubberized surface all along the inside. The Honl is 1.5" wide, vs. 1" for the Lumiquest. You trade a little of that width away with a grid to allow some cooling space (by attaching the strap with ~1/4" overhang in front), but grids are held securely. 



Skirball said:


> I didn’t really care, but I know people who would curl into fetal position from just thought of it.



Not sure about curling up, but Velcro strips on the head are problematic if you want to use a StoFen occasionally, or Canon's gel holder for the 600EX-RT.


----------



## Skirball (Mar 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > I didn’t really care, but I know people who would curl into fetal position from just thought of it.
> ...



My StoFen (also generic) fits over the Velcro no problem; YMMV. I can see it interfering with the 600ex gel holder, but if I had a gel holder I wouldn't need the Velcro.

Not saying it's a solution for everybody, but when I did it I wonder why I didn't do it much, much sooner.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Anyone using Honl flash gel filter*

I use Honhl and really like it, I still have the leak problem out on the sides as I did with the 600 ex canon holder. Careful placement of the flash if bouncing off the ceiling is needed.

The Velcro strap does not go anywhere when tightened properly, best I've used.

On a sidenote I don't like flimsy gels like 99% of them are , I would like glass gels or like the MagMod system.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2014)

Skirball said:


> My StoFen (also generic) fits over the Velcro no problem; YMMV.



YMMV, indeed. Would have worked with my 430EX IIs, but the OEM StoFens on my 600EX-RTs are hard to get on, harder to get off, and I think a piece of scotch tape on the head would be an issue, never mind strips of Velcro.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys. I've ordered the gels, the speed strap and the roll-up gel folder - should get them on Saturday. 

On a side note, what about the LEE Gel filter sheets, would I be able to use these with the Honl system? The LEE sheets are quite large and I could cut them to size if needed.


----------



## Skirball (Mar 19, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I've ordered the gels, the speed strap and the roll-up gel folder - should get them on Saturday.
> 
> On a side note, what about the LEE Gel filter sheets, would I be able to use these with the Honl system? The LEE sheets are quite large and I could cut them to size if needed.



You would have to add your own velcro, but sure.


----------

